# My Meltdown by secdrl. Aged 14



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2011)

Originally Posted by *theCaptn'* 
_Hi, you have received -531864 reputation points from theCaptn'._
_Reputation was given for *this* post._

_Comment:_
_MELTDOWN!_

_Regards,_
_theCaptn'_

_Note: This is an automated message._



> Bro, you're a fuckn whore dude. Your negs don't mean shit to me, I get my shit bro. Fuck your techie bitch ass. You're a straight whore who hides behind his laptop. I'll start posting threads about you in ALL the forums and rooms..I'll blow your shit outta the water faggot. Fuck you mother fucker! Bitch ass, come to St. Louis. I'll give you my fuckin address bitch..FUCK YOU! EAT A SHOTGUN!! The best part of you dripped off your moms chin..


 
I have my tkt to St Louis, lets do this!


----------



## Rednack (Sep 26, 2011)

That is sig worthy my friend...


----------



## secdrl (Sep 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Originally Posted by *theCaptn'*
> _Hi, you have received -531864 reputation points from theCaptn'._
> _Reputation was given for *this* post._
> 
> ...


 
Bro, I already said you're a fuckin bitch..I won't go back and forth on a fuckn computer with you. Why don't you show everyone the posts that you're neggin me for? You're the only one to neg me..for what? Cause you're a bitch. It's fukn pointless to talk shit on a computer..you're a whore, I told you whats up..eat a dick, cunt


----------



## Rednack (Sep 26, 2011)

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Rednack* 
_captn is talking shit about you in 'anything goes thread'.._



> Yeah, he's a fuckin whore bro..he keeps neggin me for no reason.  No bullshit bro..keeps neggin me twice a day and will just put comments  like "lol" and "meltdown" Fuck him bro..I'm about to jump on there and  go at it with him...he's a bitch. Thanks for the heads up man..


----------



## independent (Sep 26, 2011)

lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Bro, I already said you're a fuckin bitch..I won't go back and forth on a fuckn computer with you. Why don't you show everyone the posts that you're neggin me for? You're the only one to neg me..for what? Cause you're a bitch. It's fukn pointless to talk shit on a computer..you're a whore, I told you whats up..eat a dick, cunt


 
You will suck my cock little boy . . . now step up and take it


----------



## DecaConstruction (Sep 26, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Bro, I already said you're a fuckin bitch..I won't go back and forth on a fuckn computer with you. Why don't you show everyone the posts that you're neggin me for? You're the only one to neg me..for what? Cause you're a bitch. It's fukn pointless to talk shit on a computer..you're a whore, I told you whats up..eat a dick, cunt


 



.....But aren't you talking shit here when you said it was pointless?  Just askin


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 26, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Bro, I already said you're a fuckin bitch..I won't go back and forth on a fuckn computer with you. Why don't you show everyone the posts that you're neggin me for? You're the only one to neg me..for what? Cause you're a bitch. It's fukn pointless to talk shit on a computer..you're a whore, I told you whats up..eat a dick, cunt


----------



## Rednack (Sep 26, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> .....But aren't you talking shit here when you said it was pointless?  Just askin


soon as cappy started talking about secdrl sucking his cock the boy lost it...


----------



## Hench (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, this wanker seems to have chronic case of sore vagina. 



> > Originally Posted by Hench
> > Hi, you have received -28990 reputation points from Hench.
> > Reputation was given for this post.
> >
> > ...



Captn' in your Professional opinion, how should we proceed?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2011)

Circle jerk followed by group neggs, naturally


----------



## secdrl (Sep 26, 2011)

Tough Guys.


----------



## ExLe (Sep 26, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Bro, I already said you're a fuckin bitch..I won't go back and forth on a fuckn computer with you. Why don't you show everyone the posts that you're neggin me for? You're the only one to neg me..for what? Cause you're a bitch. It's fukn pointless to talk shit on a computer..you're a whore, I told you whats up..eat a dick, cunt


 



Bro at least you just got a neg, Capt freaking edited my post to say that" I was a queer and to please neg" me because I posted a  on one of his threads.

 After a few seconds I even laughed at it.

If you wana play here you gotta leave your ego and morals at the door. Most of us are some sick ass hole fucks here. Just look at the threads and pics we post, racist shit, ass eaters, shit eaters, trannies, barley legals, just to name a few. We all take crap once in a while here so if you arn't able to handle a neg this might not be the board for you.

Oh and by the way calling a dude a whore is a compliment


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I'm a queer and please neg me
> 
> becuase im a racist shit, ass eater, shit eater, barley legal trannie, just to name a few.


..... well if u insist


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 26, 2011)

Freakout!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Sep 26, 2011)

Bro..I couldn't care less about the negs. For real. Like I said, I get my shit regardless. I can take the shit, no worries. It's the negs for no fuckn reason. Just to be a fuckn asshole. This is supposed to be a somewhat professional forum where dudes can share idea/stories, advice, etc. Buncha female bitches on here bro..shit gets old after a while.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2011)

Man he's stealing mah thunder and coming at you Bro...Thats mah job Nigga...who is he so i can neg him...


----------



## secdrl (Sep 26, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Man he's stealing mah thunder and coming at you Bro...Thats mah job Nigga...who is he so i can neg him...


 
lol..all of the above brah


----------



## ExLe (Sep 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ..... well if u insist


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


 lol


----------



## ExLe (Sep 26, 2011)

SoFarGone I told you to 

 about me being a

a racist shit, ass eater, shit eater, barley legal trannie

Now all the dudes on this board won't stop PMing me with


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> SoFarGone I told you to
> 
> about me being a
> 
> ...



LMAO i couldnt help it its much of a sexy secret to keep to myself


----------



## CG (Sep 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> SoFarGone I told you to
> 
> about me being a
> 
> ...


----------



## ExLe (Sep 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> LMAO i couldnt help it its much of a sexy secret to keep to myself


 

You must learn to control your urges 

Hot barley legal trannies are a high commodity round these parts

.... ----------------> Barley legal
*.....()*
*.....00====) *---------> With a Surprise!!
*..._! !_*


----------



## murf23 (Sep 27, 2011)

My first run in with the Captn was him pm'in me that he would ruin my life and make me suck his cock and publicly mock me to the point of quietly disapearin off the forum back to my boring life....Luckily I survived and im here to talk about it . Thnx for not makin me swallow captn and now that its a in the past i have to say . It wasnt as bad I thought it would be . Almost kinda enjoyed it a lil . THNX CAP


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 27, 2011)

ExLe said:


> You must learn to control your urges
> 
> Hot barley legal trannies are a high commodity round these parts
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 27, 2011)

murf23 said:


> My first run in with the Captn was him pm'in me that he would ruin my life and make me suck his cock and publicly mock me to the point of quietly disapearin off the forum back to my boring life....Luckily I survived and im here to talk about it . Thnx for not makin me swallow captn and now that its a in the past i have to say . It wasnt as bad I thought it would be . Almost kinda enjoyed it a lil . THNX CAP


 
Captain offered to cat sit and that m'fer raped my cat . Didnt have the heart to tell him its was a boy cat though..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2011)

murf23 said:


> My first run in with the Captn was him pm'in me that he would ruin my life and make me suck his cock and publicly mock me to the point of quietly disapearin off the forum back to my boring life....Luckily I survived and im here to talk about it . Thnx for not makin me swallow captn and now that its a in the past i have to say . It wasnt as bad I thought it would be . Almost kinda enjoyed it a lil . THNX CAP


 
GICH!


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 27, 2011)

I heard if you blow the captn, you will earn 500,000,000,000 rep points. It gets gets doubled of if you let me video tape it.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 27, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I heard if you blow the captn, you will earn 500,000,000,000 rep points. It gets gets doubled of if you let me video tape it.


 
thought they sent you to kill some darkies when i hadnt seen your post in a week or so....


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, been really busy lately but never too busy for my troll collecting hobby.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2011)

you've missed a few classic meltdowns


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## meow (Sep 27, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Captain offered to cat sit and that m'fer raped my cat . Didnt have the heart to tell him its was a boy cat though..



Meow?!


----------



## Db52280 (Sep 28, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Freakout!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Did anyone else notice that at about 1:11 the kid tries to shove the remote up his ass......


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 28, 2011)

Who got owned recently?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 29, 2011)

secdrl said:


> lol..all of the above brah


 Come at me Brah


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 9, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ..... well if u insist



negged you trannie lovin whore


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 9, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> negged you trannie lovin whore


----------



## secdrl (Dec 9, 2011)

lol, I remember this thread. I was hot!!


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

secdrl said:


> lol, I remember this thread. I was hot!!


i don't know about hot, but you were a real faggot..


----------



## secdrl (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> i don't know about hot, but you were a real faggot..


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

do i smell another epic meltdown brewing?


----------



## secdrl (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> do i smell another epic meltdown brewing?


 
Not at all, holmes. I'm enjoying the view from the spectators seats.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

I was about to say, this aint madmann you're about to fuck with...


----------



## secdrl (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I was about to say, this aint madmann you're about to fuck with...


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I was about to say, this aint madmann you're about to fuck with...


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>


Is them heroin tracks across your back or is it zits?


----------



## secdrl (Dec 9, 2011)

lol


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Is them heroin tracks across your back or is it zits?



Heroine me and your wife shoot up then i ass pound her then clean the shit off with your tooth brush. 
There zits its what happens when you do gear, you would know if you didnt get ripped off for all yours.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 9, 2011)

lol....here we go.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Heroine me and your wife shoot up then i ass pound her then clean the shit off with your tooth brush.
> There zits its what happens when you do gear, you would know if you didnt get ripped off for all yours.


That road map full of zits is very attractive...Maybe if you'd step up your game from sucking cawk for free gear and invest into some quality gear, you wouldn't have to bear the side effects of cheap gear on your backside..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> That road map full of zits is very attractive...Maybe if you'd step up your game from sucking cawk for free gear and invest into some quality gear, you wouldn't have to bear the side effects of cheap gear on your backside..



Its better than what you bare on your backside you broke ass tobbaco chewing shit healed cousin fucker! I talked to raws he said he spent all your money on crack that he bought from your uncle/brother down at the trailer park. How many cocks did you suck for that money? Im sure it wasnt hard work for you though. 
Lets see your picture! Cant figure out how to put the polaroid in the computer fucktard?


----------



## secdrl (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Its better than what you bare on your backside *you broke ass tobbaco chewing shit healed cousin fucker*! I *talked to raws he said he spent all your money on crack* that he bought from your uncle/brother down at the trailer park. How many cocks did you suck for that money? Im sure it wasnt hard work for you though.
> Lets see your picture! Cant figures out how to put the polaroid in the computer fucktard?


 
lmao..I'm glad I found this site. Ya'll make me laugh...


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Its better than what you bare on your backside you broke ass tobbaco chewing shit healed cousin fucker! I talked to raws he said he spent all your money on crack that he bought from your uncle/brother down at the trailer park. How many cocks did you suck for that money? Im sure it wasnt hard work for you though.
> Lets see your picture! Cant figure out how to put the polaroid in the computer fucktard?


I'm not real smart but if i had to guess i'd say that spray on tan you use for comps must be wondeful to camouflage the side effects of cheap gear, no wonder you lost..


May i suggest in the future you go all black?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I'm not real smart but if i had to guess i'd say that spray on tan you use for comps must be wondeful to camouflage the side effects of cheap gear, no wonder you lost..
> 
> 
> May i suggest in the future you go all black?



You may not suggest anything fucktard.
So you are saying uncle z and world pharma is cheap gear but your stupid inbred ass got hosed by Raws n more?!? Bwhahahaaa go huff more gas with graddad you fucken trailer rat.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

All im saying is if your back was cover in dick tracks like im seeing, you'd be a full blown faggot...


Being built is one thing...being built and looking like shit is priceless..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> All im saying is if your back was cover in dick tracks like im seeing, you'd be a full blown faggot...
> 
> 
> Being built is one thing...being built and looking like shit is priceless..



Dick tracks? Isnt that whats all over your face? Or are those stretch marks. 
Pick your game up kid. You need gear you are a fucken pussy cry baby.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Is them heroin tracks across your back or is it zits?


 
whats up with that smiley face tattoo as well?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> whats up with that smiley face tattoo as well?



Lol you and fuckneck can have an " i got fucked by raws and I'm still crying party!" 
Dont get involved little man.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

d-latsky is the king of his double wide community..


----------



## secdrl (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> d-latsky is the king of his double wide community..


 
lol


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> d-latsky is the king of his double wide community..



Lol really thats what you come back with?
You are dumber than i thought! Its true imbreds are retards and you are the poster boy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol you and fuckneck can have an " i got fucked by raws and I'm still crying party!"
> Dont get involved little man.


 
Im having a "I got a full refund plus $100 by RAWs" party thanks 

Answer the goddam question - who the fuck puts a ghey smiley face tattoo on their back? Target for spermers?


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol really thats what you come back with?
> You are dumber than i thought! Its true imbreds are retards and you are the poster boy.


Not as stupid as muscle heads soaked in a body full of zits, they have medication for this...the smiley face tat must be his boyfriends bullseye..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Not as stupid as muscle heads soaked in a body full of zits, they have medication for this...the smiley face tat must be his boyfriends bullseye..



Awesome lol!! Is there an echo?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

If i was concerned with the acne i wouldnt have posted the pic. Obviously your contorted tiny body isnt poc worthy. 
And captn yes its a smiley face bullseye


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

so you're saying ALL true blue aas users get backance...


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> so you're saying ALL true blue aas users get backance...



Basically yes. Im predisposed and have strughled with acne since my teens. It comes and goes. Its annoying but i finally decided, after trying everything to run accutane.
But it is very very cimmon especially whenyou run androgenics like tren mast proviron deca eq to get cystic acne.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Basically yes. Im predisposed and have strughled with acne since my teens. It comes and goes. Its annoying but i finally decided, after trying everything to run accutane.
> But it is very very cimmon especially whenyou run androgenics like tren mast proviron deca eq to get cystic acne.


In case you hav'nt noticed, i think you're just waisting your time then because greek gods don't have acne...


must be your shoebox crossed with a toad genetics causing all these malfunctions..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> In case you hav'nt noticed, i think you're just waisting your time then because greek gods don't have acne...
> 
> 
> must be your shoebox crossed with a toad genetics causing all these malfunctions..



What? Conversing with you is painful.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

you need to get your girl to mash some zits so you can vent, sounds like you're about to make a mess when you explode..


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you need to get your girl to mash some zits so you can vent, sounds like you're about to make a mess when you explode..



Dude 95% of the guys on here have the same thing lol! Except the ones the wete stupid enough to buy shit from Raws Bwahahaaa fucken dumb shitheel!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Dude 95% of the guys on here have the same thing lol! Except the ones the wete stupid enough to buy shit from Raws Bwahahaaa fucken dumb shitheel!!



I got fkd up back acne.

Gears!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I got fkd up back acne.
> 
> Gears!



I know bro thats why i bit the bullet went on cruise and hit the accutane. I know now i cant do tren then mast and not expect sides.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 10, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Dude 95% of the guys on here have the same thing lol!!


 

LOL @ All of you pimple-laiden sissies. No wonder you're so into cosmetics.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 10, 2011)

You ass fucks are ruining this tribute thread


----------



## Rednack (Dec 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> LOL @ All of you pimple-laiden sissies. No wonder you're so into cosmetics.


Now...Now young tardling you aren't " buff " unless you have backacne...


----------



## Madmann (Dec 10, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> You ass fucks are ruining this tribute thread


 
1. I haven't ass fucked my girlfriend yet today.

2. Threads making fun of Secdrool can never be ruined.



Rednack said:


> Now...Now young tardling you aren't " buff " unless you have backacne...


 
That only applies to sub-species like yourself, wart-boy!

You and D-Zitsky can kiss, make up, and have a pimple-popping party.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 10, 2011)

you keep fucking around and im gonna pop that big zit you have between your ears..


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you keep fucking around and im gonna pop that big zit you have between your ears..



Fuck, you are stupid


----------



## Madmann (Dec 10, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Fuck, you are stupid


 
I second that.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Originally Posted by *theCaptn'*
> _Hi, you have received -531864 reputation points from theCaptn'._
> _Reputation was given for *this* post._
> 
> ...



I'm not too far from there. Stop by my place and we'll pin some gears when you're done. 

Anyway, speaking of zits I had one inside my fucking nose the other day. The shit was weird as I never had one there before and it hurt like hell. If someone really feels like popping a zit though I will let anyone one of you search my testicles for one if you would like.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm not too far from there. Stop by my place and we'll pin some gears when you're done.
> 
> Anyway, speaking of zits I had one inside my fucking nose the other day. The shit was weird as I never had one there before and it hurt like hell.


 
You fucking atrocities get more repulsive which each revelation.




vortrit said:


> If someone really feels like popping a zit though I will let anyone one of you search my testicles for one if you would like.


 
Only way I'd your oozing pimple is with a stone and slingshot.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You fucking atrocities get more repulsive which each revelation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*yawn*

"Only way I'd your"? Maybe you should learn to form a complete sentence.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 10, 2011)

vortrit said:


> *yawn*
> 
> "Only way I'd your"? Maybe you should learn to form a complete sentence.


 
So would you rather me pop your zits with stones or use darts??


----------



## Rednack (Dec 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I second that.


you can't count that high..


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you can't count that high..



Well played.  Now put dads dick back in your mouth


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 10, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you can't count that high..



Does that make you feel good about your 2nd grade education? You make the guys from "swamp people" look like rocket scientists.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Well played.  Now put dads dick back in your mouth



Madmann was slightly becoming tolerable for a few days, now he's really starting to gay up the place again. Fag.


----------



## M4A3 (Dec 10, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Bro, I already said you're a fuckin bitch..I won't go back and forth on a fuckn computer with you. Why don't you show everyone the posts that you're neggin me for? You're the only one to neg me..for what? Cause you're a bitch. It's fukn pointless to talk shit on a computer..you're a whore, I told you whats up..eat a dick, cunt



The fact that you give a fuck about being negged, on a computer, shows you're bitch.

Negged.


LOL!


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> The fact that you give a fuck about being negged, on a computer, shows you're bitch.
> 
> Negged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 10, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> The fact that you give a fuck about being negged, on a computer, shows you're bitch.
> 
> Negged.
> 
> ...


 Did you look at the date of the thread?


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Did you look at the date of the thread?



Just let him blow off some steam, he just found out Madmann raped his mother.


----------



## M4A3 (Dec 10, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Just let him blow off some steam, he just found out Madmann raped his mother.



Impossible. I don't have a mother. Me and my Dad share yours.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Impossible. I don't have a mother. Me and my Dad share yours.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So would you rather me pop your zits with stones or use darts??



I said I have one. If you want to throw darts and someone with a zit problem go see stfuandliftbtch. Thanks.


----------

